# Sheephead



## MissKristy

Caught 31 Sheephead and 3 Black Drums at the Perdido Pass Jetties this past Sunday, February 6th. Could have caught more......


----------



## Ultralite

nice mess of some good eats! glad ya'll got into them...


----------



## Garbo

Dang. 

That's a box............


----------



## bbarton13

what was yall using for bait?


----------



## MissKristy

Ghost Shrimp...


----------



## -- Saints Domination --

whoa, nice haul


----------



## PompNewbie

damn those are some Studs!


----------



## fool injected

nice catch,i started to go saturday. how long did it take you to catch the ghost shrimp and were you in a boat near the jetties or on the rocks themselves? and does anybody know if its too early to catch sandfleas now?


----------



## Hound_dog

Da da da damn!! This is what sheeps on roids looks like. Nice catch!


----------



## Fishermon

nice ....i'd like to see that fillet knive after all....:thumbsup:


----------



## MissKristy

About 30 min to catch 100 ghost shrimp and yes we were in a boat we probably missed 40 more fish.all the other people fishing from the jetties and by boat may have caught 10 fish no one else was catching them like we were they all had dead and live shrimp and fiddler cabs


----------



## MissKristy

we caught the fish from boat and it only took about 30 min to catch about 100 ghost shrimp sorry i posted it twice but the stupid thing wont let me delete it


----------



## hjorgan

*Ok.... what is a "Ghost Shrimp"??*

And how do you catch them?


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life

those are some stud sheepsheads! how big was the biggest??
I catch and use ghost shrimp to feed my fish tank, but never thought of using one for bait. What kind of hook do you use, its got to be super small, and how do you hook them?

Hjorgan- all you need is a dip net with small mesh, and find some shrimp and scoop! you can usually see them if you look close. your eyes will get well trained and you will find their usual hanging spots if you do it enough. sorry cant give my spots away, cause I feed my tanks with them. but you can find them most anywhere. scoop by grass, pilling, logs, sandy spots or just any structure. sometimes they will be in shady spots on hot days, and in the sun on cold days.


----------



## inshorecatch

Oh baby did you get into them


----------



## Marine Scout

Wow!!!


----------



## hjorgan

*Ghost Shrimp Busters*

OK I found out what these things are.
We saw some guys fishing the docks and really killing the BIG sheepshead.
Turns out they are using the elusive "ghost shrimp".
A picture is attached.
Weird looking things that they "suck" out of the surf with some gizmo they bought at J&M tackle.

I tried to get my normal shrimp to look more scary but it didn't work.
This is the critter they were using, and it was deadly.


----------



## wndsurfor

That is a freaky looking thing. How were they hooking them up? Hell, are they safe to touch. Looks like it might crawl under your skin or something.


----------



## hjorgan

*Nah... once they are caught they are pretty docile*

I never saw it move, seemed to be really out of it's element once it's out of the sand. These folks were from waaayyy up North, but one of them was a fisheries biologist and had studied these critters.

I never knew we had them around here. They were just sticking a hook in the tail. Sheeps couldn't lay off.

But the sucker thingy is 40 bucks at J&M, I think I can make one.


----------



## kanaka

That sure looks like a mantis shrimp. Bad news if you get near the business end...............

Edit... It's a mole cricket on the beach.


----------



## Lizard Fish

Live ghost shrimp or Berkley Gulp Ghost Shrimp?


----------



## wndsurfor

Here is a link on how to make the slurp gun. http://www.limestonemedia.com/fishing/ghost-shrimp-pump.html

There is a link at the bottom of the page that will take you to the building section


----------



## Matt09

They been thick out there for a few weeks now. REady to go get some myself.:thumbup:


----------



## fishingcanada

There's a lot a great catch , did you even left some of it to be fish with. lol


----------



## Lil Curve

I mess of fish.


----------

